
Ask HN: What CRM do you use for maintaining your personal network? - schappim
Hey Folks,<p>What CRM do you use for maintaining your personal network? Whilst I say &quot;personal network&quot;, these are actually for a mixture of personal and business contacts, but these contacts won&#x27;t be shared w&#x2F; co-workers.<p>Cheers,<p>Marcus
======
slap_shot
Zach Holman recently tweeted this same question:

[https://twitter.com/holman/status/824767207699734530](https://twitter.com/holman/status/824767207699734530)

There a few suggestions, but one of note was this (yet to be released) product
called That Key:

[https://twitter.com/ramseychapin/status/821071516322234368](https://twitter.com/ramseychapin/status/821071516322234368)
[http://thatkey.com/](http://thatkey.com/)

The founder claims it will be released soon.

~~~
schappim
Thank you!

------
st3fan
A personal, non-work-owned, laptop :-)

